# problem z montowaniem ntfs

## detoxx

wpisuje w mount /dev/hdc1 /2 ze nieznany system plikow no to dalem modprobe ntfs a tu mi wywala blad could nto load /lib/modules/2.6.4.default modules.dep:no souch file directory. w kernelu jest wlaczony ntfs a i kernel jest 2.6.13 a on chce 2.6.4

----------

## Crenshaw

Boze co za paskudny post. W szkole juz nie ucza pisac? Nawet jesli w szkole nie ucza to na forum jest gdzies jak napisac posta. Zastosuj sie.

Jesli masz wkompilowana obsluge ntfs na twardo to modprobe nie ma nic do rzeczy. Wklej swoj /etc/fstab

----------

## detoxx

Rzeczywiscie troche namieszalem.SORRY

----------

## detoxx

# This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details

/dev/hdd4	/	ext3	defaults	0 0

/dev/hdc6	none	swap	sw	0 0

/dev/fd0	/mnt/floppy	auto	rw,user,noauto,exec,umask=000	0 0

none	/proc	proc	defaults	0 0

none	/dev/shm	tmpfs	nodev,nosuid,noexec	0 0

/dev/hdb                /media/cdrecorder       auto    users,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

----------

## Crenshaw

Dodaj sobie:

```

/dev/tutaj_Twoja_partycja       /katalog_do_zamontowania       ntfs    ro,gid=100,uid=1000             0 0

```

czyli jesli chcesz zamontowac hdc1 na /mnt/ntfs (najpierw stworz ten katalog)

to wpis w fstabie powinien wygladac tak:

```

/dev/hdc1       /mnt/ntfs       ntfs    ro,gid=100,uid=1000             0 0

```

a potem mount /mnt/ntfs i powinno dzialac. 

L

PS

nie bijcie mnie o gid=100,uid=1000 wiem ze mozna zrobic to lepiej ale mi tak dziala  :Wink: 

----------

## detoxx

dodalem tak jak mowiles i nadal ten sam blad.Zauwazylem ze w logach na poczatku ladowania systemu jest blad modprobe  could nto load /lib/modules/2.6.4.default modules.dep:no souch file directory

# This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details

/dev/hdd4	/	ext3	defaults	0 0

/dev/hdc6	none	swap	sw	0 0

/dev/fd0	/mnt/floppy	auto	rw,user,noauto,exec,umask=000	0 0

none	/proc	proc	defaults	0 0

none	/dev/shm	tmpfs	nodev,nosuid,noexec	0 0

/dev/hdc1     /mnt/ntfs        ntfs     ro,gid=100,uid=1000    0 0

/dev/hdb                /media/cdrecorder       auto    users,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

----------

## Crenshaw

To sprawdz czy na pewno masz wkompilowane to w jadro...

----------

## detoxx

w kernelu mam zaznaczone ntfs

----------

## Crenshaw

Znaczy w /usr/src/linux/.config 

masz linijke 

```

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

```

i skompilowales go itd?  :Wink:  Jesli tak to nie mam pomyslu...

----------

## detoxx

taki cos jest

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

----------

## BeteNoire

Może jakimś dziwnym trafem wrzuciłeś moduły do /lib/modules/2.6.4 a nie /lib/modules/2.6.14 ?

----------

## detoxx

wydaje mi sie ze to przez zo ze nie moze zaladowac modulu, bo on chce 2.6.4 zamiast 2.6.13,jesli by zmienil symlink.tylko zapomnialem jak sie to robilo??

----------

## BeteNoire

```
ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.xy /usr/src/linux
```

Sprawdź czy zainstalowałeś ten moduł: 

```
modprobe -l
```

----------

## detoxx

taki sam blad co wczesniej

----------

## BeteNoire

Przekompiluj normalnie to jajko i ntfs daj w monolit a nie jako moduł.

----------

## detoxx

przekompilowalem i nadal to samo

----------

## BeteNoire

To wygląda tak jakbyś miał jakieś nienormalne ścieżki/linki.

Ja bym dał: emerge -C gentoo-sources (czy czego tam używasz), potem usunął /lib/modules-wersja-kernela oraz /usr/src/linux-wersja-kernela. Potem dodał sobie flagę USE="symlink" która załatwia Ci automatyczny update symlinka /usr/src/linux, kiedy emergujesz nowe sources. A potem dał na czysto emerge twoje_wybrane-sources.

Acha, możesz skopiować gdzieś .config jajka, żeby nie musieć od nowa wszystkiego zaznaczać.

----------

